# Golden Girls and a Pancake



## Tim/Robin (Jul 31, 2008)

Here are our new Golden Greek tortoises, Caliope and Daphne (names from Greek mythology). Look at those sweet faces and beautiful eyes!












Also, our newest female pancake. She's a beauty! A little shy at first, but there's nothing like a good hibiscus flower to bring a girl out of her shell.






Special thanks to Danny for these new members of our family.


----------



## Redfootedboxturtles (Jul 31, 2008)

very cool. How are those eggs?


----------



## egyptiandan (Jul 31, 2008)

Great pictures Tim and Robin  They look great outside. 

Your welcome 

Danny


----------



## Crazy1 (Jul 31, 2008)

They look wonderful Tim & Robin Congrats on your new additions.


----------



## Tim/Robin (Jul 31, 2008)

Redfootedboxturtles said:


> very cool. How are those eggs?



Thanks for asking. We've got the one egg in the incubator, and are watchful of the temperature. Still awaiting a hygrometer (had to order online) so hoping humidity is ok. With this new female pancake, we hope to eventually have her join with the male/female pair and get a few eggs a year. We still can't get over how big that egg was for such a flat tort! No wonder she hadn't been eating much the last week!


----------



## Isa (Jul 31, 2008)

Super nice pics!

Congratulations for your new ones  They are sooo cute.


----------



## wayne.bob (Jul 31, 2008)

Congrats!!!! they are really beautiful torts and good luck with your egg.

wayne


----------



## Redfootedboxturtles (Aug 1, 2008)

Whats the deal with pancake eggs? Does the humidity have to be low? As a kid I always wanted a pancake because they look so cool, but never tried to get one becasue I figured they were harder to keep. I didnt want to risk it.


----------



## PATMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

Beautiful new torts you have. Looks like they will have a wonderful home with you. I almost bought those goldens. Danny's the best!


----------



## TortGirl (Aug 2, 2008)

Your Golden Greek girls look wonderful. I got my Golden Greek girl from Danny as well. I know mine is not shy at all. You can definitely tell a difference between a store bought and a breeder tort. Great pics! Wish you guys the best of luck with your egg.


----------

